# Fans



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I am looking for some LED fans that are both quiet and have a decent airflow rate. 

Ive spotted these, what are they like for specs:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=112584

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=154680

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=332108 - they look pretty cool.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I have >>>This One<<< and although it is 120mm they do an 80mm version of it >>>Here<<< and it is pretty impressive at cooling while being quiet IMHO, it's probably the best balance you can get on what I have tried personally, but I guess it depends on your meaning of quiet, hope it helps.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if that sharkoon fan really runs 17db.that is fairly quiet.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You can go for what SPCR (etc) use who are literally mad about silence go for, like Noctua, Scythe S-Flex, Nexus, Panaflo fans. :grin:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article63-page2.html

Those will be the quietest you can find, very stringently tested.

Like some here:
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=75&osCsid=2be0202c2d68c12b1f093cbde1b9d88b
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/home.php?cat=523

These are very good sellers, packing the famous 3 features-

Yate Loon 120mm/140mm
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=3780
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=180

They may have gone out of stock quick, but others around UK will stock them and the blue/green/red LED variants. They are proven very good, the ratings don't usually be close to the actual cooling and noise, but these are tested and used by silence hunters. The Akasa Nebula 120mm is good too. IDK about the Sharkoon, so can;t say, Akasa Amber is pretty good too but not upto the level of cooling and quietness of the ones already mentioned.


----------

